# Rotating wood stoves?



## phreaq (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to replace a decoractive acorn fireplace in my bedroom for a wood burning stove, to use as a heat source. The existing fireplace is open all around with glass, but is not sealed and does not retain heat, by design.

Since the fireplace has glass all around it, it was installed in the middle of the room, allowing it to be viewed from every where in the room. I would like to find a 'rotating' wood stove that I could rotate where I want it to, so the flame can be seen from several locations (although, not all at once). The only ones I have found so far are from Max Blank, and there is no local reps for me to see them.

Does anyone else know of a supplier or manufacturer or rotating wood stoves?


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Phreaq:
I had never seen any wood stove that rotates. The one you referenced appears to be manually rotated, depending on where you want the warmth. Back in the 70s, when wood stoves came on strong, the idea was to get a firebox large enough to give you the needed btus and use a fan on the unit to disbruse the heat. Many used a ceiling fan to upset the natural air flow and heat a larger area. A ceiling fan in reverse and on low will force the warm air at the ceiling to migrate to the walls and down to the floor. 
The Mega Elegance doesn't appear to have space for baffles or catylists to generate high efficency. However, the language appears to be European and maybe they have something I'm not familliar with. Shipping would be a little extra on that one, I suppose.
It would be interesting to know if you find such a thing on our continent, please let us know how it works out for you.
Glenn


----------



## phreaq (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the response Glenn,

Yes, I realize I will have to manually rotate it, but I think it's more for the 'view' than 'where you want the warmth'. But I agree, it doesn't look like much of a heat generator.

I see my wife and I settling and buying a 'traditional' stove to stick in a corner, but I thought I'd see what my options are first. It's a big room (25 x 30) so the middle of the room is quite ideal.


----------

